# Eumex Anlage Fritz Box Fon Wlan



## interface (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

also habe mir zu Weihnachten eine Fritz Box Fon Wlan rausgelassen.
Habe ISDN Anschluss mit einer Eumex 404 und DSL mit Flat.
Nun habe ich ein Problem:

Alles ist in einem Zimmer bis auf ein Telefon das mit einer anderen Telefonnr. angeschlossen ist in einem anderen Zimmer.
Diese Telefon ist normal mit einer Telefondose verbunden wo die Kabel durch einen Kanal zu der Eumex Anlage führen.

Wenn ich die NTBA Box mit dem Fritz Fon verbinde geht die Eumex nicht mehr weil ich ja dort ein Kabel entferne.

Mir wäre es recht wenn ich die Eumex weiterbehalten könnte damit ich sehe auf dem PC wer anruft.
Sowie da die 2 Telefone unterschiedliche Rufnr. haben ja auch.
Wenn ich Sie beide in die Fritz Fon einstecke klingeln ja beide egal welche Nr. derjenige gewählt hat.

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand einen Ratschlag geben könnte.

cu


----------



## knackpunkt83 (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich kenn das "Fritz Box Fon Wlan" Teil nicht richtig. 

Es scheint aber auch eine Telefonalage mit WLAN zu sein. Also kannst du wahrscheinlich die Eumex ganz abbauen und gegen Fritz Box Fon Wlan austauschen. Du musst dann die Fritz Box Fon Wlan richtig konfigurieren (siehe Handbuch) und dann klappt das auch mit den Telefonen weiterhin (wie gesagt ich kenn die Anlage nicht genau!).

Es sollte aber auch möglich sein beide Geräte zu betreiben, z.B. Eumex für die Telefone und Fritz Box Fon Wlan fürs Internet. Normal hat ein NTBA  zwei Ausgänge (S0-Bus). 
An einem ist die Eumex. Der andere ist entweder noch frei und du kannst ihn verwenden oder du hast ein digitales ISDN-Telefon. 
Dann musst du mal an der Eumex schauen. Manche haben einen "durchgeschleiften S0Bus". D.h. Da ist ein Steckplatz der genau so funktioniert als hättest du noch einen direkt am NTBA frei.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist musst du einen weiteren Steckplatz am NTBA schaffen. Entweder du besorgst dir einen Adapter (leider selten im Handel) oder du bastelst dir da einen Steckdose (IAE) hin. Dazu brauchste die IAE ein Stück Draht und natürlich einen Schraubendreher.


----------



## interface (5. Januar 2005)

Thx habe es jetzt so gemacht das Telefon wo weiter Weg. bleibt an der Eumex geht halt nicht über internet phonen dann aber wird eh selten genutzt.
Das zweite ist direkt für Netz zuständig und für callbycall über Festnetz eingestellt.
PC ist mit Kabel verbunden und der zweite über Wlan im 2 Stock.
Würde sagen Telekom bekommt nun weniger.
hehe

cu


----------

